# Well, new babies



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 4, 2016)

Well, two days ago my boyfriend found these walking in the road.! They are between six weeks and two months we believe.


----------



## ColleenT (Jun 5, 2016)

Jeez, please be careful. Raccoons are a rabies Vector Species. Rabies is transmitted in saliva and blood.


----------



## wellington (Jun 5, 2016)

So cute. But yes be careful. If you don't have experience rehabbing them to be released back to the wild, you should locate a wild life rehab center


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 5, 2016)

They are not showing any signs of being sick. I have a rabies vaccine on the way for them too. He also found a larger coon dead, hit by a car or something, on the road. We think it was the mom.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 5, 2016)

wellington said:


> So cute. But yes be careful. If you don't have experience rehabbing them to be released back to the wild, you should locate a wild life rehab center


I tried, all they will do is euthanize them.


----------



## ColleenT (Jun 5, 2016)

Cheryl Hills said:


> They are not showing any signs of being sick. I have a rabies vaccine on the way for them too. He also found a larger coon dead, hit by a car or something, on the road. We think it was the mom.



Rabies does not always present right away. do not get saliva on you, be extremely careful. I have worked at the local wildlife center and Raccoons are not something to mess around with. Also need to be aware of Roundworms that are transmitted in their feces.


----------

